# What Car To Go For?



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

​
*Changing my car on Friday so after some advice on what to go for.*

BMW 320D (173) Manual Touring Estate1456.00%Audi A4 Avant TDi (140) SE or S-Line Estate520.00%Volkswagen Passat TDi (140/170) SE Estate624.00%


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Which should I go for and why? Which shouldnâ€™t I go for and why?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

Stuart


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Worth checking out Honest Johns.

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

which did you like best when you drove then Stu? that's how I pick, then secondary is space/depreation etc


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

A no brainer imho, the BMW. Fantastic car, probably all the car you'll ever need in the real world. Rear wheel drive rules full stop.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

BM or the VW for me and in that order i reckon. I cant but help think i need a 330D next


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Is it your own money or company money? If it's the latter then I wouldn't get anything German.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Couldn't vote as I didn't see this one on the list 

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/FirstDrives/Alfa-Romeo-159-1750-TBi-TI/246957/


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

If it's your own cash I'd seriously consider the Skoda Octavia vRS Deisel estate. They are knocking a couple of grand off it at the moment, off a list price which is already cheaper than the others you list. It is bloody quick and well specced as standard. I had a go in one and very nearly got one but my mate fell on hard times so I bought his golf to help him out.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd go for an Octavia estate.

Better value for money


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i would usually say the vw ,but my sister in law has/had a 2 yr old passat estate and it has just given up its engine and now they have a huge bill and no car.

my choice would be none of those stu and i would go for the honda accord.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jas, I have the Honda Accord... Id choose any of the above over it... :lookaround:


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Have heard some seriously bad news about VW lately. I would personally go for a Japanese car like Honda, but in your list I think the BMW would be a good bet


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

Currently own 3 VWs and cant fault them, also owned bmw and and audi, It would be a close call between the bmw and vw

for me ? wasnt impressed with the audi, My mates just purchased a new mazda 6, Its really nice also.Decisions Decisions !


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

As a former BMW mechanic I would still buy one, even having spent years fixing them. It is just the best to drive, the emissions are low (therefore the tax bill if it is a company car) and the residual is the best if you are using your own money. even if they can't win in F1!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I want to say get an Avensis estate as you'll be helping safeguard 4500 British jobs (including mine), but I've voted for the BMW. My last two cars have been 3 Series' (albeit older ones - 1996 and currently a 2002) but they're bullet-proof. I sold my first one with 183,000 on the clock and it still powered on without any issues.

I'll definately be getting a newer 3 Series Estate when funds permit!

Good luck in your search.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Through choice I wouldn't go for any of the above.

Audi - Expensive VW

BM - Everybody's got one

VW - Boring

Does your money stretch to a smaller Merc estate ?????

I'm surprised people tout BMW as holding there value, some of the guys at work had them before the recent swap to Audi as the car of choice, after 3 years and a few miles on these 5 series they couldn't give them away.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Through choice I wouldn't go for any of the above.
> 
> Audi - Expensive VW
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I had a 3 series petrol which I bought on the basis of reliability and good residuals. In truth it wasn't very good, parts very horribly expensive, it was very heavy on fuel and I lost a fortune on it. IMHO I'd go for a good used Merc diesel anyday.

Rob


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> Jas, I have the Honda Accord... Id choose any of the above over it... :lookaround:


maybe so jon but out of the ones above,i know its been said already the bm says you are a ****,the vw is boring and unreliable,and the audi is the equivilant of magnolia paint.

a friend of mine has the type s estate and its the best ive been in we can throw 3 dogs in the back 4 adults and hurtle around no worries and never goes wrong.if not the honda then a mondeo or even the jag xtype estate but be prapared to go looking at cardigans when you go clothes shopping next if you choose that one.

i love my y reg passat estate but its had a hard life and showing signs of wear now so if i change my car this year it will be one of the 3 above for me.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> A no brainer imho, the BMW. Fantastic car, probably all the car you'll ever need in the real world. Rear wheel drive rules full stop.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


I would go for the Beamer as above. I have an 05 plate 320d saloon. Excellent car wouldn't swap it for anything.

My only draw back RUN FLAT TYRES. Ive changed all mine to standard tyres as on RFTs the steering was very heavy,also would pull you all over if caught in tracks of lorries on mways.Also been known to wear on inside a lot quicker on inside than out. Only allowed 1 puncture repair, and compare costs.

CGS


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

None of the above, Subaru Outback - reliable sturdy roomy comfortable just a bit thirsty admittedly, but I love them

Ian


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Through choice I wouldn't go for any of the above.
> ...


Even the BM diesels aren't as good on fuel as they are cracked up to be, last one I was in, a 530D I think, last year was only showing an average of 29mpg on the computer over the last however many miles it measures it over. And it was my bosses car who was getting on a bit and by no means a boy racer. The car it's self was nice with a few toys but unremarkable.

One that I was in recently for comfort and ride was a Citreon C5. I was impressed but no idea what they would be like to own or service but as a smooth comfortable a to b cruiser it seemed not bad at all.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

I average around 43 mpg with my 320 d, and im only an average mway user.

CGS


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> Couldn't vote as I didn't see this one on the list
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/FirstDrives/Alfa-Romeo-159-1750-TBi-TI/246957/


Thats because it broke down before it could make it on :tongue2:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Never had less than 44mpg out of any of my BMW diesels be they 4 or 6 cylinder, single or twin turbo (other than the X3s that is and even they get 35mpg!) and believe me I've had pleanty, think it was 18 last count! I don't drive 'economically' either as I like to enjoy my cars.

29 mpg, sounds like something was wrong there, was it an E39 generation 5 series!?


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

cgs said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > A no brainer imho, the BMW. Fantastic car, probably all the car you'll ever need in the real world. Rear wheel drive rules full stop.
> ...


You have to be careful with your insurance though Colin as technically the cars have been set up to run on runflats, therefore by removing them you are (in the eyes of some insurance companies) modifying the car from standard spec. I know it's a bit of a grey area but it's worth checking out....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am with Mark Davey.

I tried my best, I thought long and hard about which car was best, the Audi, the BMW or the VW but couldn't see it through before I died of apathy, I don't even know how people can muster up the enthusiam to wash them, never mind drive them.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

BGM said:


> cgs said:
> 
> 
> > Agent orange said:
> ...


Thanks for that ben will give them a ring tomorrow to check.

CGS


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BGM said:


> 29 mpg, sounds like something was wrong there, was it an E39 generation 5 series!?


Not sure about the date on these new registrations but it was a 58 plate estate car so reasonably new. The saloon is listed from BMW at 40.9mpg (combined) which in real world terms you'll never get no matter how easy you take it and throw a few passengers and some junk in an estate version and 30ish or lower wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

cgs said:


> BGM said:
> 
> 
> > cgs said:
> ...


Didn't mean to worry you Colin, I've just heard some stories that's all.... you know what insurance weasels are like!?!

Bond,

You are quite right, in the 'real world' it is nigh on impossible to achieve manufacturer's economy figures, plus all figures are quoted on standard cars, so small wheels and no weighty toys. That said, you'd still get mid 30's out of that car even with additional weight. Last year I took the same car but a 525d M sport (so same 3.0d engine, all be it tuned for slightly better economy) to France. Four up plus two weeks of luggage, averaged about 37-38mpg!

In terms of performance and economy BMW diesels are very hard to beat...


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

BGM said:


> MarkDavey said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't vote as I didn't see this one on the list
> ...


Crikey, that's original


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> BGM said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDavey said:
> ...


Maybe not.....

.... but not entirely undeserved.... h34r:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:cheers: Thanks guys for all your considered replies.

Believe me I have gone through all of the manufactures and would dearly love to break away from 'the crowd' but my wife will be driving the car most of the time and will not entertain anything that she deems as 'an old mans car' :lol:

My heart would dearly love a fully loaded Saab 9-3 but again, like others I have suggested' this went down like a lead balloon 

The Alpha is a stunning looking car guys but your judgment (I feel) is clouded by its beauty and your hearts and not really with your head.

Whatever we buy we will need to keep for at least 5 years. I lost more money than I care to think about on the Ford Focus we just sold so the next one, whatever we choose, we will have to hold onto for at least 5 years.

Keep 'em coming chaps.

Stu


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BGM said:


> Bond,
> 
> You are quite right, in the 'real world' it is nigh on impossible to achieve manufacturer's economy figures, plus all figures are quoted on standard cars, so small wheels and no weighty toys. That said, you'd still get mid 30's out of that car even with additional weight. Last year I took the same car but a 525d M sport (so same 3.0d engine, all be it tuned for slightly better economy) to France. Four up plus two weeks of luggage, averaged about 37-38mpg!
> 
> In terms of performance and economy BMW diesels are very hard to beat...


Fair comment

Obviously I have no idea how he treated the motor in general. I was only in it now and then to go to the odd meeting.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> The Alpha is a stunning looking car guys but your judgment (I feel) is clouded by its beauty and your hearts and not really with your head.
> 
> Whatever we buy we will need to keep for at least 5 years. I lost more money than I care to think about on the Ford Focus we just sold so the next one, whatever we choose, we will have to hold onto for at least 5 years.


So, it's your own money. I can understand the 3 choices then.

The Alfa is a beautiful car and that would give you pleasure? The Germans are blah. I too like the Saab's and the Subaru Outback is a very useful leftfield choice.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

As it's your money I'd go VW or get an Honda for value. BMW or Audi will cost you a lot more, to get a similar spec.

I've got an A4 Avant on order, but that's company money so I don't really worry about it.


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

Id hardly say VWs are boring,Ive got a 1965 vw splitscreen camper,but then again its not a passat !!


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Let her have a go in the Skoda vRS she wont think its an old mans car, unless that old man is Nigel Mansell!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I'd concur with that on the C5 and I think it is a very good motor

A rep that comes to see me says it is the best company car he's had


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

allaction said:


> Let her have a go in the Skoda vRS she wont think its an old mans car, unless that old man is Nigel Mansell!


Rare as hens teeth Russ and non currently available at the places where I am going i.e. ex fleet vehcle sales  - agree its a great motor though :yes:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Griff said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Barryboy said:
> ...


Peugeot , Renault, Citron all make great looking cars guys (the Laguna estate especially) but just have a look at JD Power Survey and see where French cars are languishing


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Buy the 19 TDI Altea Stu...similar to mine...don't go for the Sport, and no real advantage in the 20L really...just pricier.

Plus Rach mentioned she like it when we were up.

K

X


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Is it a second hand one Stu? If its a new one they are doing a great deal at the mo' giving you the equivalent of the vat back. When I looked at one it was just about as cheap to buy new as a couple of year old used! If it is new try doing a google for car brokers who would be able to source one. Otherwise if used have a look at skoda's website for official used or autotrader.co.uk. I had a go in one and it is bloody quick and the eqaul of a golf inside.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Subaru Legacy or Mondeo


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you buying new or used? If used how old approx are you looking at.....as this will make a difference.

My mates just bought a 6 month old series 1 320D Msport and is currently getting 51mpg out of it....mind you hes an old fart







, I on the other hand "borrowed" a shiney new 320D 4 dr from competitve analysis earlier this week for a trip to Birmingham via Colchester which meant a lot of back roads then A14, M? stuff.....averaged 43mpg....and I was canning it whenever I could







:hypocrite:

Seriously....the BMWs drive better than just about anything else touching tarmac.....its a whopper of a plus point.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh B******S, told you I couldn't edit from here at work! I meant of course he has a "1 series 120D MSport"

Oh well....more post count for me eh Jon? :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Phew...all sorted! :thumbsup: ...will post a few pictures soon! :naughty:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Tease!!!!!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Here you go...










...320D SE - Pretty good nick too so very pleased especially since I managed to find one that was full leather 

Thanks for all your advice chaps! :notworthy:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Good choice and very nice it is too.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice choice, good colour too.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:good: Good call mate, glad you decided to go for a BMW, you can't beat rear wheel drive imho.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Miikae (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice choice, watch out for dings in those supermarket car parks


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Great choice, and you went for the wagon, much rarer especially in the 3 series and a usefull improvement in space without comprimising performance.

Leather is better, ok might burn your balls on a really hot day and freeze your bum on a cold one (until the heated seats have warmed up) but for comfort and resale you just cannot beat a bit of dead cow laying around inside.

Find a enthusiastic BMW specialist within your area and enjoy better service and cheaper prices than main stealers....unless of course its under extended factory warranty still?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> you just cannot beat a bit of dead cow laying around inside.


 Never thought of it like that - better 'hyde' (get it?) this thread from Mach! 

No the car was out of its 3-year warranty in October last year and I didn't buy any extra cover either which I know is a bit of a risk. Only come with one key too so just bought 2 others (one for the wife and one spare) from my local AD at the princely sum of Â£199 inc.VAT! :furious:

What Iâ€™m also annoyed about is that I've also won a second hand key on the â€˜flea-of-baysâ€™ for Â£30 only to be told by BMW that they are not reprogrammable so if anyone knows any different then I'd be VERY grateful to here from you...


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > you just cannot beat a bit of dead cow laying around inside.
> ...


They speaketh the truth I'm afraid. Re-programming second-hand keys wouldn't be very sensible.

All new BMWs should have 10 keys assigned to them, therefore if you contact your dealer and ask them for a replacement they should be able to order you one with the correct documentation provided (as long as the previous owner hasn't lost 9 keys!).

Can't imagine they'll be cheap though....

Edit: Sorry just read post properly, you already sorted keys and you already found out it was expensive.....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BGM said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


But they are probably the "Ultimate unlocking machine"


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

only just spotted this thread. not a merc but by far the best of the 3 you listed.

all passats are rubbish with the possible excpetion of the 170 estate one of me german service mates drives. and even that is only ok.

i have had of electrical problems with cars across the vw range, and how crap is the new'ish sirocco compared to the old one!

only audis i have driven have been A3s hired at the airport and they were all crap over even medium distances.

used 320 is a super choice, had one for a while before i told me last boss what to do with his job.

now live 8 miles from work and dont travel anyore - hence the current ride is the 710's old put put - 12 year old mazda 3 estate.









doesnt really perform, certainly doesnt corner, looks terrible but just goes on and on.

perhaps when the points clear later this year i'll buy something worth driving again.

happy motoring!


----------

